# Mexican fiesta Milwaukee Aug 28th



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Come on out going to be a good time gate opens at 8:30 am Cash prize for hop!!!And Roll'n will be in the house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 19 2010, 05:04 PM~18354795
> *Come on out going to be a good time gate opens at  8:30 am Cash prize for hop!!!
> *


Majestics will be there in full effect !!!!!!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

NO DISRESPECT BUT THERE'S MEXICANS/ CHICANOS IN MILWAUKEE :wow: :wow:


----------



## elcatrin1966 (May 3, 2010)

ORIGINALES FOUR LIFE CHI-TOWN WILL BE THERE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS never misses this bad ass show..... TTT for the SomosunO crew*


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18356115
> *NO DISRESPECT BUT THERE'S MEXICANS/ CHICANOS IN MILWAUKEE :wow:  :wow:
> *


 tons of Mexicans/Chicanos in milwaukee not only are we having the car show but the music for fiesta is El Recodo,Ramon Ayala,Montez de Durango and many more


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18355348
> *Majestics will be there in full effect !!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

IM READY FOR ROUND 2 LAST YEAR I BLEW MY ENGINE DRIVING HOME


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Aug 20 2010, 08:14 AM~18361080
> *I'll be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: What part of Ind. you from i use to live in East Chicago Ind.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 20 2010, 10:04 AM~18361892
> *IM READY FOR ROUND 2 LAST YEAR I BLEW MY ENGINE DRIVING HOME
> *


Good luck making it to and from show this year bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 20 2010, 09:12 AM~18361060
> *tons of Mexicans/Chicanos in milwaukee not only are we having the car show but  the music for fiesta is El Recodo,Ramon Ayala,Montez de Durango and many more
> *


*ROLLN*TOO ITS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2010, 10:45 AM~18362199
> *ROLLNTOO ITS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY will be there !!!!!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

STREETSTYLE WISCONSIN WILL BE THERE AND I BELEIVE A COUPLE CHICAGO MEMBERS....  :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Wish we could make it mijos. Maybe next year.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hotel info for mexican fiesta 
CROWN PLAZA 13TH COLLEGE AVE (414)764-5300
RAMADA INN 13TH COLLEGE (414)764-1500
AT THESE 2 HOTELS ASK FOR MEXICAN FIESTA PRICES!!!!
WYNDAM HOTEL ACCROSS FROM MITCHELL AIRPORT CORNER OF HOWELL AVE AND LATYON AVE (414)481-8000 THIS HOTEL IS A LITTLE CLOSER AND HAS A HUGE PARKING LOT this hotel not affiliated with fiesta but u can ask for special rates


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18365891
> *Wish we could make it mijos. Maybe next year.
> *


What's up bro hopefully you can be there next year just so we can kick it again :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18366500
> *What's up bro hopefully you can be there next year just so we can kick it again :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'm down.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18365411
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be there !!!!!!!
> *


X76


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 20 2010, 08:12 AM~18361060
> *tons of Mexicans/Chicanos in milwaukee not only are we having the car show but  the music for fiesta is El Recodo,Ramon Ayala,Montez de Durango and many more
> *


HOPE YOUR GUY'S FIESTA IS A GOOD ONE WITHOUT ANY BULLSHIT.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHO'S will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

¿Stevie b is going to be there ?


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 21 2010, 04:40 PM~18371115
> *¿Stevie b is going to be there ?
> *


 :uh: puto


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

what time does roll in start?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

see you guys sat morning :biggrin: 

whats the pay on the hop and classes


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 21 2010, 11:18 PM~18373037
> *:uh:  puto
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 22 2010, 10:49 AM~18375265
> *what time does roll in start?
> *


cruise starts at 9


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

8:30 roll in


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

rollerz only and solitos have asked for the good spots first come first serve


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 22 2010, 12:37 PM~18376215
> *see you guys sat morning :biggrin:
> 
> whats the pay on the hop and classes
> *


i have too confirm but if i am right it 400 200 and trophy for 3rd single double radical but 3 make class but dont quote me on :biggrin: payouts but its close


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 22 2010, 03:49 PM~18376639
> *8:30 roll in
> *


Cool well you know we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 20 2010, 12:04 PM~18361892
> *IM READY FOR ROUND 2 LAST YEAR I BLEW MY ENGINE DRIVING HOME
> *



Viejitos will be there :thumbsup: 

2 of us broke down last year too (my alternator gave out on me). I aint scuuured, I'm doing it again. it's a badass cruise.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Aug 23 2010, 11:05 AM~18383207
> *Viejitos will be there  :thumbsup:
> 
> 2 of us broke down last year too (my alternator gave out on me).  I aint scuuured, I'm doing it again.  it's a badass cruise.
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRR MI DOGGIEE BAD ASS CRUISE THERE N BACK


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

remember the cruises starting spot changed to 2997 s 20th st behind royal car wash on corner of oklahoma ave and 20th st coming from illinios on 94 get off on Holt ave and go left to 20th st and take 20th north and u will run into the cars there will be a gated area thats were everyone can park trailors and drive there car to fiesta and we will lock the gate when the cruise starts and then open it when shows over limited free trailor parking at fiesta grounds but u can always pay for parking if u do park the trailor at fiesta u will need to park at the back of the show behind ampatheater also if u are waiting for other club members pleaase pull to the side out of the way for those that remeber it gets crowd back there are main goal this year is to reduce wait time at entrance :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

what's up reyes get that jack daniels ready homie!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 23 2010, 11:17 AM~18383812
> *what's up reyes get that jack daniels ready homie!
> *


what up just chillin


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 23 2010, 12:19 PM~18383833
> *what up just chillin
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

remember ROLLN will be taping the cruise to make sure u look good and also remeber no swirving we dont want one of the cop to get hit


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

doing everything i can to make it. Car is acting all f'de up right now.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it'll hopefully be the first show for my car this year :cheesy:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 23 2010, 11:26 AM~18383875
> *doing everything i can to make it.  Car is acting all f'de up right now.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 23 2010, 11:29 AM~18383901
> *it'll hopefully be the first show for my car this year :cheesy:
> *


Cant wait to see it what you Roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

ROLLERZ 
COMING 20 DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 20 2010, 12:39 PM~18362150
> *Good luck making it to and from show this year bro !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats the info on the concerts and whats the latest someone can register?? :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I heard Stevie B is gonna be there!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18385030
> *ROLLERZ ONLY COMING 20 DEEP AT LEAST :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18386056
> *I heard Stevie B is gonna be there!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 23 2010, 05:53 PM~18386056
> *I heard Stevie B is gonna be there!
> 
> 
> ...


damn dale you finally get the whole album


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 23 2010, 05:06 PM~18385670
> *whats the info on the concerts and whats the latest someone can register??  :biggrin:
> *


the whole schedule is on Mexicanfiesta.org its to much to post up in here and the latest you can register would be 1pm saturday day of show


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 22 2010, 11:49 AM~18375265
> *what time does roll in start?
> *


roll in starts at 8:30 gate will be open remember homies no coolers at all and no alcohol. the gate will be open early for the early birds that way when the cruise arrives the line will move much faster everybody is getting checked before coming in. remember 2 passes for every car if you have more than 2 people each person after that will be charged 13 dollars a piece


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

*[SIZE=7JUST A REMINDER TO EVERYBODY ONCE ALL THE CARS ARE IN THE GATE GETS LOCKED AND WONT OPEN TILL THE SHOW IS OVER AND IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY AFTER THE SHOW IS OVER THE GATE WILL OPEN AGAIN AT MIDNIGHT FOR THOSE PEOPLE STAYING TO WATCH RAMON AYALA SORRY WE DONT HAVE CONTROL OF THE GATES ITS SUMMERFEST GROUND RULES*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 23 2010, 07:50 PM~18387106
> *[SIZE=7JUST A REMINDER TO EVERYBODY ONCE ALL THE CARS ARE IN THE GATE GETS LOCKED AND WONT OPEN TILL THE SHOW IS OVER AND IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY AFTER THE SHOW IS OVER THE GATE WILL OPEN AGAIN AT MIDNIGHT FOR THOSE PEOPLE STAYING TO WATCH RAMON AYALA SORRY WE DONT HAVE CONTROL OF THE GATES ITS SUMMERFEST GROUND RULES
> [/b]*


*
:thumbsup: thanks for the info homie*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 23 2010, 08:03 PM~18387269
> *:thumbsup: thanks for the info homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Looks like good weather too unlike last year when we froze


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 22 2010, 08:54 PM~18376666
> *rollerz only and solitos have asked for the good spots first come first serve
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18385030
> *ROLLERZ
> COMING 20 DEEP  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 23 2010, 11:11 PM~18386239
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18376215
> *see you guys sat morning :biggrin:
> 
> whats the pay on the hop and classes
> *


we only got enough money for 3 classes wish we can make more but funds are limited. Were having single double and radical 1ST PLACE 500 2ND 200 AND 3RD A BEAUTIFUL TROPHY and each class must have at least 4 entries IF NOT 1ST PLACE 300 2ND 100 AND THRID ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL TROPHY

WISH WE COULD MAKE MORE CLASSES BUT TIMES ARE HARD FILL FREE TO HIT ME UP WITH ANY MORE QUESTIONS ARE CLUB SOMOSUNO FROM MILWAUKEE JUST KEEPING THE SPORT ALIVE HOMIES

PLUS ROLLN VIDEOS WILL BE THERE FILMING


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

What about lowrider bicycles, r they welcome 2 the show


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 23 2010, 05:50 PM~18387106
> *[SIZE=7JUST A REMINDER TO EVERYBODY ONCE ALL THE CARS ARE IN THE GATE GETS LOCKED AND WONT OPEN TILL THE SHOW IS OVER AND IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY AFTER THE SHOW IS OVER THE GATE WILL OPEN AGAIN AT MIDNIGHT FOR THOSE PEOPLE STAYING TO WATCH RAMON AYALA SORRY WE DONT HAVE CONTROL OF THE GATES ITS SUMMERFEST GROUND RULES
> [/b]*


*



homie... what time does the show officially end so i know when i can get out? 

kinda need to be out by 3... (plus car not really workin right LOL)

lemme know...*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 24 2010, 06:05 AM~18391424
> *What about lowrider bicycles,  r  they welcome 2 the show
> *


yessir lowrider bikes are welcome we have a class for them too


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 07:18 AM~18391544
> *homie... what time does the show officially end so i know when i can get out?
> 
> kinda need to be out by 3... (plus car not really workin right LOL)
> ...


SORRY SHOW ENDS NO LATER THAN 6 IF YOU HAVE TO LEAVE BY 3 IT WONT WORK FOR YOU SORRY TODD SUMMERFEST RULES OR JUST BRING YOURSELF TO THE SHOW THEN YOULL HAVE ALL THE ACCES YOU WANT


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 24 2010, 06:12 AM~18391675
> *yessir lowrider bikes are welcome we have a class for them too
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy: pesados will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 24 2010, 06:16 AM~18391689
> *SORRY SHOW ENDS NO LATER THAN 6 IF YOU HAVE TO LEAVE BY 3 IT WONT WORK FOR YOU SORRY TODD SUMMERFEST RULES OR JUST BRING YOURSELF TO THE SHOW THEN YOULL HAVE ALL THE ACCES YOU WANT
> *



man that sucks compared to last year.. but i understand for real

i have some dump issues right now.. but i hope to have them fixed by then.. 

hell, maybe ill come even if they leave a lil puddle LOL.. 

i wanna come, even if i gotta stay til 6.. gotta support the only good show left in milwaukee homie!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Thanx SomosunO for keeping all the info coming.....any questions I had have been answered..... keep up the good work..... shows getting bigger and bigger every year!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 24 2010, 11:05 AM~18391424
> *What about lowrider bicycles,  r  they welcome 2 the show*


Yep ! You coming up bRO ? Hit me up 414 2029154


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Aug 24 2010, 07:18 AM~18391942
> *:cheesy: pesados will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 24 2010, 07:40 AM~18392041
> *Yep ! You coming up bRO ? Hit me up 414 2029154
> *


Shouldn't you be working? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 24 2010, 07:40 AM~18392041
> *Yep ! You coming up bRO ? Hit me up 414 2029154
> *


Maybe


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 24 2010, 02:44 PM~18392071
> *Shouldn't you be working? :uh:  :biggrin:*


 What about you ? Someone is looking for you . Get off the shitter !


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 24 2010, 03:15 PM~18392261
> *Maybe *


Cool !


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

ROLLERZ !!!!!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Well this was slated since spring for my wife and I to attend. But I no longer have Saturday off, and my wife decided to pick up a new car.....

Best wishes to everyone, and we'll be there next year :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18386056
> *I heard Stevie B is gonna be there!
> 
> 
> ...





That's my jam can't wait !


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18392846
> *That's my jam can't wait !
> *


 :uh: puto


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 24 2010, 03:47 PM~18394610
> *:uh: puto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18392007
> *man that sucks compared to last year.. but i understand for real
> 
> i have some dump issues right now.. but i hope to have them fixed by then..
> ...


rolln is going to raffle off a adex dump


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 24 2010, 11:19 AM~18392683
> *Well this was slated since spring for my wife and I to attend.  But I no longer have Saturday off, and my wife decided to pick up a new car.....
> 
> Best wishes to everyone, and we'll be there next year :thumbsup:
> *


cool homie maybe next year


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 24 2010, 02:03 PM~18394783
> *rolln is going to raffle off a adex dump
> *




thats teh shit.. 

i got 15 miles on teh car today.. some issues, but it made it

like i said homies, its a street car, so dont expect me to be competition for any trophies lol, ... but i wanna support...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

couple days homies....


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18396033
> *thats teh shit..
> 
> i got 15 miles on teh car today.. some issues, but it made it
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 24 2010, 06:18 PM~18396418
> *     couple days homies....
> *



REP THAT S.S. BROTHER...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Im going now for sure!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Be there Friday night!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY KENTUCKY WILL BE THERE


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 25 2010, 07:43 AM~18401153
> *ROLLERZ ONLY KENTUCKY WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 25 2010, 06:34 AM~18400820
> *Be there Friday night!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 25 2010, 06:05 AM~18400748
> *Im going now for sure!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_SolitoS West Texas is on there journey up carnales.... 3 rides_

Prayers for my brothers :angel:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks again everyone for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

how late does the show go until?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 25 2010, 11:30 AM~18401830
> *how late does the show go until?
> *


i believe 6


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

i wish everybodys trips go safe


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18402694
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 25 2010, 01:55 PM~18403085
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


U GOIN? :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Will be selling tortas ... From torta king


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 25 2010, 02:43 PM~18401153
> *ROLLERZ ONLY KENTUCKY WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE+Aug 25 2010, 06:55 PM~18403085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 25 2010, 03:47 PM~18404973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

juice is working in the cutty!!! just gotta clean her up now...and I got alot more chrome to clean now :uh:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Aug 25 2010, 12:38 PM~18403397
> *U GOIN? :biggrin:
> *


We'll be there.. :biggrin: 
You guys going?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hell no excuses... if my lil beat 63 with its juice issues is comin then everyone better be there


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:24 PM~18407521
> *We'll be there.. :biggrin:
> You guys going?
> *


think most of the chicagoland area is going huh :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Party boy will be there for all your Puto needs :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 25 2010, 09:00 PM~18407875
> *think most of the chicagoland area is going huh :biggrin:
> *


It's a show that can't be missed..


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 26 2010, 07:45 AM~18410484
> *It's a show that can't be missed..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ITS OFFICIAL ENVY GAVE US THE WHOLE PARKING LOT WITH SECURITY FOR ANY ONE THAT WHATS TO GO OUT BUT DOES NOT WANT TO LEAVE THERE CAR OR TRAILOR ANY WHERE DRINK SPECIALS AND TALK TO MARIO (ME) OR BETO WE WILL HAVE FREE COVER PASSES AND WRIST BANDS FOR CAR SHOW DRINK SPECIAL (NO WRIST BAND NO SPECIALS) O YA NO DRESS CODE FOR US ALSO CLUB SHIRTS ARE WELCOME SO LETS REP UR CLUB :biggrin: IF SOME IS IN TOWN FRIDAY LET ME KNOW I WILL GIVE U FREE COVER PASSES 4146870375


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18410815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie
good lookn out.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18410815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on top... this club is some of the coolest homies out there.. 

show up and support!


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 25 2010, 03:53 PM~18405041
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





see u friday night bro


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18412996
> *see u friday night bro
> *


 :thumbsup: I hope you don't fall asleep ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18412424
> *keep this on top... this club is some of the coolest homies out there..
> 
> show up and support!
> *


Thanks alot bro see you at the show !!!!!!!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

things looking good see everybody there saturday PLEASE MAKE SURE FIRST COME FIRST SERVED SPOTS NOT RESERVED


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 26 2010, 02:16 PM~18413344
> *things looking good see everybody there saturday PLEASE MAKE SURE FIRST COME FIRST SERVED SPOTS NOT RESERVED
> *


will be there early..


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18413429
> *will be there early..
> *


Have a safe trip homie


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18413429
> *will be there early..
> *



:wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:wave:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

King whopper will be there


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 26 2010, 05:27 PM~18414839
> *:wow:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Remember to clean the whitewalls on the "DirtyLac".. :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 26 2010, 08:31 PM~18416578
> *Remember to clean the whitewalls on the "DirtyLac"..  :biggrin:
> *


Yea no dirty cars aloud :biggrin: j/k


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 27 2010, 03:31 AM~18416578
> *Remember to clean the whitewalls on the "DirtyLac"..  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 27 2010, 04:59 AM~18417422
> *Yea no dirty cars aloud  :biggrin: j/k
> *


Get to scrubbing !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

One more day homies


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Well guys looks like the car won't make it.  The chrome brake booster I bought from someone on LIL that was GURENTEED TO WORK is a piece of shit!!! So i have no brakes :angry:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 27 2010, 07:20 AM~18419291
> *Well guys looks like the car won't make it.    The chrome brake booster I bought from someone on LIL that was GURENTEED TO WORK is a piece of shit!!! So i have no brakes :angry:
> *


what time u need my trailor :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 27 2010, 09:54 AM~18419469
> *what time u need my trailor  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18413453
> *Have a safe trip homie
> *


thanks, bro..


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 27 2010, 05:07 AM~18418860
> *Get to scrubbing !!!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Sup bRO , i just got Waukegan


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18413429
> *will be there early..
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

LET ME NO IF U ALL GO OUT TONITE IN MILWAUKEE I HAVE VIP PASSES FOR FRIDAY ALSO FOR CLUB ENVY NO DRESS CODE THEY UNDER STAND MANY PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN 4146870375


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 27 2010, 09:20 AM~18419291
> *Well guys looks like the car won't make it.    The chrome brake booster I bought from someone on LIL that was GURENTEED TO WORK is a piece of shit!!! So i have no brakes :angry:
> *


i got a chrome booster with master for my four hit me up


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 27 2010, 10:05 AM~18420341
> *Sup bRO , i just got Waukegan
> *


Serio? :sprint:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18420765
> *LET ME NO IF U ALL GO OUT TONITE IN MILWAUKEE I HAVE VIP PASSES FOR FRIDAY ALSO FOR CLUB ENVY NO DRESS CODE THEY UNDER STAND MANY PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN    4146870375
> *


will GOLDI be there :cheesy:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 27 2010, 10:05 AM~18420341
> *Sup bRO , i just got Waukegan
> *





will be there tonight bro


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18389804
> *we only got enough money for 3 classes wish we can make more but funds are limited. Were having single double and radical 1ST PLACE 500 2ND 200 AND 3RD A BEAUTIFUL TROPHY and each class must have at least 4 entries IF NOT 1ST PLACE 300 2ND 100 AND THRID ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL TROPHY
> 
> WISH WE COULD MAKE MORE CLASSES BUT TIMES ARE HARD FILL FREE TO HIT ME UP WITH ANY MORE QUESTIONS ARE CLUB SOMOSUNO FROM MILWAUKEE JUST KEEPING THE SPORT ALIVE HOMIES
> ...


what about if there is no double pump will you make the radical better or at least keep it at the 500 even if there is only 3 entries :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
or divide the single pump in two categories


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 27 2010, 05:05 PM~18420341
> *Sup bRO , i just got Waukegan
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hit me up bRO got the cold ones ready .


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 27 2010, 07:00 PM~18421129
> *will be there tonight bro
> *


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18420923
> *Serio?  :sprint:
> *


What you wating for ???????


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

still at work... :banghead: :banghead: :run:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn homie dale that sucks... 


see everyone in the mornin


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 27 2010, 03:30 PM~18421769
> *what about if there is no double pump will you make the radical better or at least keep it at the 500 even if there is only 3 entries :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> or divide the single pump in two categories
> *


we going to have a hoppers meeting at the show well work something out :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 27 2010, 03:30 PM~18421769
> *what about if there is no double pump will you make the radical better or at least keep it at the 500 even if there is only 3 entries :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> or divide the single pump in two categories
> *


 :biggrin: memories


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump

seee u in a couple hours


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Having breakfast at the hotel lobby.. We'll be there in a few..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

post ur pics homies... i only have a few cause my camera was fuckin up


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW MUCH LOVE TO EVERYBODY BIG PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS PICS COMING SOON


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 29 2010, 03:40 AM~18430394
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW MUCH LOVE TO EVERYBODY BIG PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS PICS COMING SOON
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad we can be part of it.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good show as always homies... 

waitin for pics


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I had really good time at the fiesta show, nice meeting some of u ROLLERZ ONLY guys,


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

check out www.jsonline.com and the hop and pics are there from the Milwaukee Journal.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Great show guys as always..hopefully my car will finally be there next year!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

any pics of the show post them up


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 29 2010, 07:08 AM~18432072
> *I had really good time at the fiesta show, nice meeting some of u ROLLERZ ONLY guys,
> 
> 
> ...



glad u made it down bro it was a good time at the show


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 29 2010, 11:58 AM~18433436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im loving that first pic with the 64. Thats a nice car  .lol


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18437250
> *Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything  and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Majestics had a lot of fun hanging out and meeting every1 up north great show!!!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*GREAT SHOW HOMIES COMO SIEMPRE....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...SHOWS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR!*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18437250
> *Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything  and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

my brand new (last monday) HO alternator died on the way back. Got stranded in Manitowoc.


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 29 2010, 05:05 PM~18435099
> *glad u made it down bro it was a good time at the show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

had a great time and thanks for keeping the gates open untill my brothers made it


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:
> [no problem fellas glad everybody got have safe see you all couple of weeks NIGAI :biggrin: haha


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

great time as always... glad it seems like everyone got home safe.. 

it was teh first time goin more than a few miles for my car, and i made it home with no new issues..


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18437250
> *Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything  and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:
> *




x2
Big props from ViejitoS on a firme show! :yes: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice fotos


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Vids for fiesta show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

sorry i wasnt able to get everyone but by the time I came back to the pit you guys were done hopping Cruzin in style :happysad:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Pics coming soon!!! :0


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 30 2010, 09:53 AM~18440384
> *
> sorry i wasnt able to get everyone but by the time I came back to the pit you guys were done hopping Cruzin in style :happysad:
> *


its cool homie we got the vid thanks though


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

good vids lalo


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 30 2010, 07:21 AM~18439094
> *my brand new (last monday) HO alternator died on the way back.  Got stranded in Manitowoc.
> *


  damn alternators! 


:happysad: but my napa battery got me all tha way home to waukegan..


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 30 2010, 01:51 PM~18441930
> * damn alternators!
> :happysad: but my napa battery got me all tha way home to waukegan..
> *


im confused nwo though. alternator checked out fine. i'm wondering if the belt was slipping as there's a chalky black residue on the pulley.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> > Great show ones a again Somosono :thumbsup: Had a blast. Thanks for everything and that carne asada . And post that video of the gas hoping, cause that shit was fun :thumbsup:
> > [no problem fellas glad everybody got have safe see you all couple of weeks NIGAI :biggrin: haha
> 
> 
> LMAO


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 30 2010, 10:54 AM~18440921
> *its cool homie we got the vid thanks though
> *


Fuck that wheres the video of my car LALO?  just fucking with u homie were is the video of the gas hop?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 30 2010, 10:54 AM~18440921
> *its cool homie we got the vid thanks though
> *


post it up bro!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 30 2010, 09:43 AM~18440305
> *
> *


good video fun show 

the old linc even drove pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Julio Paco (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18445310
> *good video fun show
> 
> the old linc even drove pretty good  :biggrin:
> *


We didnt know South Chicago meant South "of" Chicago (aka Gary ,IN) LOL


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Julio Paco_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 PM~18445497
> *We didnt know South Chicago meant South "of" Chicago (aka Gary ,IN) LOL
> *


thanks i owe you guys big


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 30 2010, 09:45 AM~18440321
> *
> *


good vid homie


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*THANKS TO SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME OUT THERE AND ALL THAT HOSPITALITY*
WE HAD ALOT OF FUN AND WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   
THANKS TO THE LADIES AT HOME FOR THAT GOOD COOKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18441094
> *good vids  lalo
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 30 2010, 02:26 PM~18442310
> *Fuck that wheres the video of my car LALO?  just fucking with u homie were is the video of the gas hop?
> *


Sorry sorry, you started hopping first I wasnt in the pit yet :happysad: 
And the gas hop I dont have the vid cause my camara died, I was looking for the vid on you tube but didnt find yet


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

at the Brazillian steak house!!!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Cruzin around downtown Milwaukee in the 63 on the trailer!!!









The after party at the club!!!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:uh:









Heavy Duty Huh!!!! One hit!!! :0 :ugh:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Video


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

That is all!!! :biggrin: 
Going to sleep now! :420:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Two more for My Boy Chuy 4rm Psycho Dream$
:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 30 2010, 01:54 PM~18441959
> *im confused nwo though.  alternator checked out fine.  i'm wondering if the belt was slipping as there's a chalky black residue on the pulley.
> *


:scrutinize: was it squealing? single wire alt? hows your cables?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 31 2010, 01:26 AM~18447851
> *Sorry sorry, you started hopping first I wasnt in the pit yet :happysad:
> And the gas hop I dont have the vid cause my camara died, I was looking for the vid on you tube but didnt find yet
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhAsGkTwz3c


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Gas Hopping Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQlV0S0J9w


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 31 2010, 02:51 AM~18448080
> *
> 
> 
> ...




love that white 63 on them old school tru-spokes and rear blinds, i bet lots of people didnt appreciate that car, badass!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18449902
> *Gas Hopping Video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQlV0S0J9w
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 31 2010, 02:53 AM~18448090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



quoted on the wrong pics i meant the 63 in these pics


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 31 2010, 09:37 AM~18450035
> *love that white 63 on them old school tru-spokes and rear blinds, i bet lots of people didnt appreciate that car, badass!
> *


thanks brotha.. its my trey

ive only had it a few months i definetely have big plans.. new paint, redone interior, and some more secret accesories

yea, most people didnt even know what the pescos were either LOL.. makes me wonder what the world is coming to.. its like people think lowriding started in a dr dre video


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 11:54 AM~18450189
> *thanks brotha.. its my trey
> 
> ive only had it a few months i definetely have big plans.. new paint, redone interior, and some more secret accesories
> ...



yea my guy memo from DAMAGE was telling me, just a bit ago how u have the old school air plane hydros and it was a shame how no one really payed it no mind

we think its a class act homie!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 09:54 AM~18450189
> *thanks brotha.. its my trey
> 
> ive only had it a few months i definetely have big plans.. new paint, redone interior, and some more secret accesories
> ...



those pescos are the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 30 2010, 11:53 PM~18447168
> *THANKS TO SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME OUT THERE AND ALL THAT HOSPITALITY
> WE HAD ALOT OF FUN AND WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS TO THE LADIES AT HOME FOR THAT GOOD COOKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Any time :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 30 2010, 11:26 PM~18447851
> *Sorry sorry, you started hopping first I wasnt in the pit yet :happysad:
> And the gas hop I dont have the vid cause my camara died, I was looking for the vid on you tube but didnt find yet
> *


I found the video under Psycho Dreams gas hoping, but the video is on and angle


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 31 2010, 01:26 AM~18448158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my boi Chuy finally got it in the bumper


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18449902
> *Gas Hopping Video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQlV0S0J9w
> *


this was fucken fun, "I wanna do it again" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18449902
> *Gas Hopping Video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQlV0S0J9w
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Where do I start...

I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.

I mentioned this to several Rollers Only in short" They have NO idea what it means to Milwaukee as a whole for their participation, I am very appreciative of the people from RO for allowing me a VIP pass to check out their outstanding cars !!!

I didn't get to talk to alot of people ,but most of the ones I did said only they too were thrilled in the way the show went... Other than having to wait on the "stick" to measure the Hop, that too went awesome... Good things happen for those who wait !!! Big props to Joe and his entire Southside Cruisers. It seems that every car they have has to hop bigtime and look good doing it!!!
Alongside Physco Dreams (where was George?) and Cruisin' in Style always doing the hop.What about that Black UCE car.THAT CAR WAS SICK !!!

Damn I forgot my main man El Catrin and his crew from Originales... I think he was there to see Ramon Ayala and drink most of the beer made in Milwaukee.

Veteranos like me appreciate seeing the vatos from Solitos West Texas I'm partial to those guys as I was born and raised in Tejas. Seeing some from last year and some new vatos from there and Arizona.Solitos from Northern Illinois most importantly Tanke and his crew always have my RESPECT!!!

Speaking of Old School Veterano Style...How about the entrance made by Veijitos if you're deaf then you wouldn't have heard them comin' with the Sirens that is one of their "trademarks" on all of their BOMBAS. Manny and their CREW impressed all young and old alike.

I always have to give it up to my Homies from GoodTimes. They ALWAYS back up Somos Uno and I mean ALWAYS !!!

If I didn't metion you,believe me I am thankful to ALL that showed up and because of these hard core guys and gals that showed up made this show a SUCCESS !!!

Gracias a todos and MayGod Bless each and every one of you!
 
Bobby


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

If I built another LOW it would have everything this one has...OLD SCHOOL
Tru=Spokes,blinds,Rabbit ear antenna and I am almost certain there is a Old School Pesco set-up in 'da trunk...
This was my favorite car there !!!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


Its was a great show, thanks for having us. Will be there next year..


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 04:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


We're always down to support! 

next year we'll be there with more cars and a hopper maybe... :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


 HEY BOBBY THAT WAS A SPEECH,BUT GRACIAS A TI AND EVERYONE PART OF SOMOSUNO THAT PUT A BAD ASS SHOW LIKE THAT,AND LIKE YOU SAID WITHOUT EACH OTHER WE WONT GET NO WHERE SO WE HAVE TO KEEP SUPPORTING EACH OTHER.
SO IS LIKE THAT, WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AS LONG GOD LET US AND WILL HAVE A GREATER SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:00 PM~18452847
> *If I built another LOW it would have everything this one has...OLD SCHOOL
> Tru=Spokes,blinds,Rabbit ear antenna and I am almost certain there is a Old School Pesco set-up in 'da trunk...
> This was my favorite car there !!!
> ...



thanks for the props on my car homie... i drove out past u LOL, i know you heard the 777s :biggrin: ..pescos sound amazing.. i still have a few more things planned but its all about $$ right now, and i got none.. took all i had to buy the car and get it to this in a few months.. 

it was nice talkin to you before the hop... good to catch up..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Uso will be there thick next year, great show


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 31 2010, 12:48 PM~18451741
> *this was fucken fun, "I wanna do it again" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 09:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


Thanks Bobby you know ROLLERZ ONLY is still new here , and us in Milwaukee and also are bROthers from other chapters will be there to support Somos Ouno . Thanks for the kick ass show !!!!!!!


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 28 2010, 09:40 PM~18430394
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW MUCH LOVE TO EVERYBODY BIG PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS PICS COMING SOON
> *


Thank you guy's for making this show happen Had a great time


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 31 2010, 02:38 PM~18451653
> *I found the video under Psycho Dreams gas hoping, but the video is on and angle
> *


sorry homeboy im just getting use to my evo phone


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 31 2010, 02:44 PM~18451712
> *Damn my boi Chuy finally got it in the bumper
> *


on the bumper in 3 licks


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 31 2010, 01:10 AM~18448134
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad: expensive day for my boi Chuy burnt 4 motors, 2 HD motors from CCE that took a shit in 2 hits and 1 Saco motor that put Benjamin in the bumper and 1 HD that worked and gas hop, but I dont know about those HD motors $140 each not worth it, my opinion. :angry:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 1 2010, 03:39 PM~18461841
> *:happysad:  :happysad: expensive day for my boi Chuy burnt 4 motors, 2 HD motors from CCE that took a shit in 2 hits and 1 Saco motor that put Benjamin in the bumper and 1 HD that worked and gas hop, but I dont know about those HD motors $140 each not worth it, my opinion. :angry:
> *


damn that sucks try some prestolites


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...


thanks bobby especially coming from the guy that i met before i could even drive watching him and my cuz yancie get ready for shows justing see them in there lowriders and think man one day i gonen ride along side of them thanks again bobby for all the inspirations you gave me and the milwaukee chapter to get us as strong as we are now :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2010, 04:49 PM~18452758
> *Where do I start...
> 
> I am so very PROUD of the Somos Uno Milwaukee Chapter,Notably Beto Macias and Kelly his wife of course...Mario and Vero Reyes for all the HARD work associated with putting on a KICK A$$ show of this caliber and Dave Espinosa for his helping the officers of this GREAT Car Club.
> ...




It was a firme time. Great job with the show.:yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 25 2010, 03:47 PM~18404973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGAO I MISS THAS TORTAS FROM LOS COPMALES


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

IT LOOKS LIKE WAS A GOOD SHOW DESAFURTUNADAMENTE I WASENT THERE BUT FOR SHURE SOME DAY A BE BACK TO MILWAS AGAIN TO SEE MY SOMOSUNO FAMILY I MISS YOU BRODERS GOOD SHOW THAS WHAT I CALL TEAM WORK CARNALES


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww331/o.../grandma073.jpg


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

THOS ARE SOME PIC FROM MEXICAN FIESTA 2008


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Did somebody say TruchaS?????? Lol well if anyone thought Truchas was there well that's me, that's what they call me!!!! I came out from Arizona to be wit my new fam SolitoS C.C. The show was on hit you guys put it Down PoR La RazA had a great time. I got Sum Good PicS ill poSt whEn I geT SuM TiME


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Sep 8 2010, 03:52 PM~18517651
> *Did somebody say TruchaS?????? Lol well if anyone thought Truchas was there well that's me, that's what they call me!!!! I came out from Arizona to be wit my new fam SolitoS C.C. The show was on hit you guys put it Down PoR La RazA had a great time. I got Sum Good PicS ill poSt whEn I geT SuM TiME
> *


Thanks brother hope to see you next year :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 6 2010, 06:10 PM~18500877
> *
> *


i think polo left some stains on the seats


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

any body got more pic from mexican fiesta? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

PHOTOS BY TRUCHAS OF SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Oct 4 2010, 10:57 PM~18738327
> *PHOTOS BY TRUCHAS OF SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC BRO IT WAS A GOOD SHOW GOOB JOB CARNALES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Wuz good Somosuno? Word came down from the top that StreetSeen plans on returning to Wisconsin in 2011. Maybe we can get something together this time around!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ANY DATE FOR THIS SHOW ON 2011 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NEW DATE FOR 2011 YET?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Oct 7 2010, 04:44 PM~18762275
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC BRO IT WAS A GOOD SHOW  GOOB JOB CARNALES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No prob i would say any time but im in Arizona lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 16 2011, 12:48 PM~19611904
> *NEW DATE FOR 2011 YET?
> *


*NEED DATE FOR 2011*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2011, 01:55 PM~19746379
> *NEED DATE FOR 2011
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

give beto or mario a call :biggrin:


----------

